
How “expensive” is crypto anyway? - yarapavan
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-expensive-is-crypto-anyway/
======
yarapavan
Using TLS is very cheap, even at the scale of Cloudflare. Modern crypto is
very fast, with AES-GCM and P256 being great examples. RSA, once a staple of
cryptography, that truly made SSL accessible to everyone, is now a dying
dinosaur, replaced be faster and safer algorithms, still consumes a
disproportionate amount of resources, but even that is easily manageable.

The future however is less clear. As we approach the era of Quantum computers
it is clear that TLS must adapt sooner rather than later.

